# time to make my small business officia, any one in Sacramento CA willing to help me?l



## Beastcub (Jun 20, 2008)

(i am not sure where to post this...)

okay so i started up my costume and art business in April starting with the debut of my website, http://www.beastcub.com/index.htm 

i wanted to get a business license and all that right of the bat but my parents said i should wait until i show at least $2000 in profit from my business before i go through all the official stuff because it would suck to put the money and effort into it and it not be worth it. well now it is june and i have crossed the $2000 point and commissions are surprisingly steady.



thing is i am confused on how to go about making my business official and i was hoping maybe a small home business owner in my area could help me...



i live in the city of Carmichael in Sacramento County California, i will be working from my home and my business is primarily online and i will rarely have customers over to the house (like maybe 5 times a year) as most of my products will be shipped to the customers. i live near an elementary school and right next door to a church and across from a dog kennel and my mom used to run a daycare out of our home so i am pretty sure i can run my business from home. i also will have no employees only the occasional help from my sister who some times sews bits and pieces for me.



i know diddly squat, i don't know what permits or licenses i need and i have never filed taxes so i have no idea about all that either and what i can claim and deduct and so on. i have no idea if everything can be done online or if i have to go in person (and where to go) and how much it all costs....



i also want to be sure that having a home business will not effect the household negatively such as raise property tax or any of that as i live with my mother and this is her house.



if a small home business owner who lives in Sacramento county CA could help me out here i would so appreciate it!


----------



## Beastcub (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: time to make my small business officia, any one in Sacramento CA willing to help*

by the way i have looked at this site http://www.finance.saccounty.net/Tax/BusLicFAQ.asp and such and its all rather confusing and well i am horrible at such things and i already messed up woth school (took alot of classes i did not need and missed out on alot of fincial aid) and this is too important for me to mess up.

my hope is to find a home business owner in the area who can lead me through what i need to get done....


----------



## GoldenMaia (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: time to make my small business officia, any one in Sacramento CA willing to help*

Here is a great site that I have found helpful.  Not sure if it's going to cover what to claim on your taxes, you will want/need to consult with a qualified tax advisor. (The last thing you want is to take some random /wrong/notgood/poor advice.)

http://www.sba.gov/

It has planners and advice and all that good stuff.  The best thing about getting a business license is that it's fairly low cost/easy. 

Good luck and happy hunting!


----------

